# Milwaukee Handtools



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

I just saw these on milwaukee's website they look kinda cool.


http://www.milwaukeetool.com/tools/hand-tools


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

not bad for sparky tools, wouldn't mind see'ing how the tin snips compare with my Wiss ones.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Greenguy said:


> wouldn't mind see'ing how the tin snips compare with my Wiss ones.


Save your time & money...
I haven't tried them but I've seen so many attempts in the last 30 years it's come down to about the same thing as locking pliers....
You know how that goes...
If they aren't "Vise Grips by Irwin" they suck!

Well tin snips are made by Wiss...
Same thing....


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I see it kind of like Red. The payoff vs. the risk doesn't seem worth it on a lot of tools. Vice Grips are a perfect example. How could they be any better then Irwins? There are many ways they could be worse. I'm happy with most of my hand tools that Milwaukee offers. If I were to lose or break one and I saw these on sale, I _might_ try them out. Otherwise, I just go for what I know works.






Paul


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

I was looking at their channel locks for plumbers I might pick up a pair and see how they feel.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I have the Job-Saw -- I used that almost every single day until I bought the Hackzall.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> I have the Job-Saw -- I used that almost every single day until I bought the Hackzall.


I have the Ridgid Fuego version of the hackzall.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

tungsten plumb said:


> I have the Ridgid Fuego version of the hackzall.


 I've never had much luck with Ridgid cordless tools.

The batteries don't seem to last and they keep redesigning the batteries so they aren't compatible with older tools.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> I've never had much luck with Ridgid cordless tools.
> 
> The batteries don't seem to last and they keep redesigning the batteries so they aren't compatible with older tools.


I have the corded version. I don't like cordless tools in general unless I'm in a place I cant run a cord to.


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

I like tubing cutters they look heavy duty!


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

It's really getting out of hand.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I will have to wait to see them in person first. MILWAUKEE® is now owned by TTI which also owns AEG®, RYOBI®, HOMELITE®, HOOVER®, DIRT DEVIL® and 
VAX®. They also manufacture through licensing from Emerson the Ridgid non plumbing tools. There is a lot of value engineering going in to all of these tools today and without handling them I would not buy them.

Mark


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> I've never had much luck with Ridgid cordless tools.
> 
> The batteries don't seem to last and they keep redesigning the batteries so they aren't compatible with older tools.


lol JUST like Milwaukee!!!!


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I'd buy the tubing expander without any hesitations.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

ironandfire said:


> I'd buy the tubing expander without any hesitations.


 
We have the M12 expander and its the greatest tool ever!!!!


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> I've never had much luck with Ridgid cordless tools.
> 
> The batteries don't seem to last and they keep redesigning the batteries so they aren't compatible with older tools.


I also have the corded version and it takes the Hackzall's lunch money. Smoother, motor less likely to get wet, and no batteries to die.

The job saw is pretty good, mine only died when I made a misstep and broke the tip off.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

billy_awesome said:


> lol JUST like Milwaukee!!!!


Except the V18 are backwards compatible with the ni-cad stuff and the M28 with the V28 stuff. Tools don't last forever. How many times will you repair a faucet before you recommend a replacement?


----------

